# Printable list of scrambles



## Shizphactory (Dec 8, 2008)

I couldn't find a nice little list of scrambles to print and carry around in my back pocket so I decided to make one using some of the scrambles from the weekly competition thread. I figured maybe someone else would find this useful too so I'll put a link to the pdf. If you print it out and fold it twice it makes a nice little page with scrambles on the front and back that fits in your pocket.  Oh and I used a few different colored highlighters to help me keep track of which scramble I'm on.

http://www.fileden.com/files/2007/4/26/1018571/Scrambles.pdf


----------



## krazedkat (Dec 10, 2008)

Thank you very much. I carry this around in my wallet ...


----------



## ImNOTnoob (Dec 10, 2008)

Lol.. i just hand scramble it, blindfolded (or at least close my eyes and scramble). 

I don't understand why people don't trust themselves when scrambling, or when someone else helps them scramble..


----------



## DavidWoner (Dec 10, 2008)

ImNOTnoob said:


> Lol.. i just hand scramble it, blindfolded (or at least close my eyes and scramble).



why not just look away?

I always look at the cube when I hand scramble, that way I can break up any remaining blocks.


----------



## qqwref (Dec 10, 2008)

Yeah, I look at the cube too. I usually do lots of extra moves to make sure there isn't anything easy. Sometimes official 5x5 scrambles give you a 2x2 center block, but I never do


----------



## julz0716 (Dec 10, 2008)

it would be much more convinient if you just sramble your cubes by hand... unless you're in a comp, it should be fine... you just have to trust yourself... hehe


----------



## not_kevin (Dec 10, 2008)

julz0716 said:


> it would be much more convinient if you just sramble your cubes by hand... unless you're in a comp, it should be fine... you just have to trust yourself... hehe



I really only print scrambles for comps and for Sq-1... I hate hand-scrambling that...


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Dec 10, 2008)

Shizphactory said:


> I couldn't find a nice little list of scrambles to print and carry around in my back pocket so I decided to make one using some of the scrambles from the weekly competition thread.
> 
> 
> > You coulda just generated like...500 using Jnet or CCT and then put them in a notepad file and printed 'em :\ But this works really well too


----------



## Lucas Garron (Dec 10, 2008)

http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/tools/scramble3x3/
He also knows how to program, so you can get more pages with new scrambles if you need them.

Anyhow, I hand-scramble until all the blocks are satisfactorily broken, then do another 20 blind moves.


----------



## Shizphactory (Dec 10, 2008)

I was hand scrambling a bunch and it was fine.. It was just the more I'd do it I'd find myself using the same patterns or something. With the list I don't have to put any thought at all in to scrambling and I know its gonna be a good scramble each time. 





EmersonHerrmann said:


> You coulda just generated like...500 using Jnet or CCT and then put them in a notepad file and printed 'em :\ But this works really well too



I didn't think about that haha. I'm sure that would a been a lot quicker.


----------



## JLarsen (Dec 11, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> http://stefan-pochmann.info/spocc/other_stuff/tools/scramble3x3/
> He also knows how to program, so you can get more pages with new scrambles if you need them.
> 
> Anyhow, I hand-scramble until all the blocks are satisfactorily broken, then do another 20 blind moves.


That sir, is an excellent idea =]


----------



## Hunner (Jan 4, 2009)

When I solve, I am a heavy user of my right hand so I found that if I scramble with my right hand it tends to be predictable. When scrambling primarily with my left hand it's much more random, so I use my left much more than my right.


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 5, 2009)

Hunner said:


> When I solve, I am a heavy user of my right hand so I found that if I scramble with my right hand it tends to be predictable. When scrambling primarily with my left hand it's much more random, so I use my left much more than my right.



Please try not reviving old threads. Only revive them if you would otherwise make a new thread about the same subject. As you can see, this thread is 3 weeks old...


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Hunner said:
> 
> 
> > When I solve, I am a heavy user of my right hand so I found that if I scramble with my right hand it tends to be predictable. When scrambling primarily with my left hand it's much more random, so I use my left much more than my right.
> ...



its 3 weeks old dude calm down...


----------



## Samlambert (Jan 5, 2009)

Odin said:


> Samlambert said:
> 
> 
> > Hunner said:
> ...



It was still an useless bump with an useless imput, this thread was dead and should've stayed dead.


----------



## Odin (Jan 5, 2009)

Samlambert said:


> Odin said:
> 
> 
> > Samlambert said:
> ...


If you think this thread should stay dead why do you keep posting in it?


----------

